# Looking for large radius track



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Can anyone recommend where to get large curve radius track? Aristo and most places that carry it seem to be out of anything above 15'. Material does not matter but I would prefer preformed not flex and I would also buy used if someone has some.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried Caboose Hobbies? 1-800-886-1813 (orders only) or 1-303-777-6766 for information. They have Aristocraft XXL 20' Curve Track Code 332 16 pieces/box for $26.19 ea. They also show 16.5' dia. track in stock as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Aristo 20 foot diameter Stainless Steel, $25.19 per section at Ridge Road Station.................Jim


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"EBAY" If you watch long enough and hard enough "PRICELESS" The Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Try RLD hobbies. Later RJD


----------

